# Vice repair



## Charley Davidson (Feb 2, 2012)

The acme screw is reversed threads and comes out of the vice before closing all the way(about 1" short). The block that captures the other end of the shaft has been Jerry rigged also. I think someone bore down on this thing and broke the original cap and pushed the threaded rod into the handle too far (it's a 2 piece deal) Any body familiar with the Burke vice on the #4? I'm thinking I'll drill a hole in the end and try to knock the shaft out of the handle end with a drift punch. If not my other 2 options are to make some fatter jaws with rabbits in top edge or make a new threaded rod (reverse acme)


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 3, 2012)

Here ya go




View attachment 95113


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I was gonna make a new cap for where the piece of angle is but it still won't fix the issue with the vice not closing all the way.  There are 2 issues with the acme thread, 1 is the female threads in the movable jaw are stripped out the first several threads, second the acme screw is either too short or has been pushed into it self from applying too much pressure.


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 3, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> The acme screw is reversed threads and comes out of the vice before closing all the way(about 1" short). The block that captures the other end of the shaft has been Jerry rigged also. I think someone bore down on this thing and broke the original cap and pushed the threaded rod into the handle too far (it's a 2 piece deal) Any body familiar with the Burke vice on the #4? I'm thinking I'll drill a hole in the end and try to knock the shaft out of the handle end with a drift punch. If not my other 2 options are to make some fatter jaws with rabbits in top edge or make a new threaded rod (reverse acme)



Charley,

If I remember correctly the vice is cast iron where the screw is retained by the make-shift angle bracket. I have picked up some cast iron flats for project material. When you get a chance to come over this way we can make a new retaining cap and drill the screw handle and use the arbor press to push the screw back out and maybe pin it. The screw threads in the movable jaw is another project in its self. I have never cut an acme thread before.

I also checked my stash of rod material and have a piece of 9/16 inch unknownium steel for the Burke arbor draw bar. Another project waiting to be completed.

Benny


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Burke #4 drawbar*



Jim B. said:


> I have made several drawbars for my Burke 4 and 3. Some attachments take 5/8 thread.
> I made some in both sizes.
> The ends are pinned on with roll pins.
> Original Burke is on the top



Jim,
Thanks for the pictures. 

The one horizontal arbor that Charley got with his machine has no tapped hole for a drawbar. The gentleman that he bought the machine from said he just seated the arbor and run the outboard center up tight to it. I think  the arbor should be drilled and tapped for a drawbar. What are your thoughts? The B&S #9 collets that I have (from Jeff Beck) have a 1/2NC thread. I'm thinking the new drawbar should be made with the same 1/2NC thread. How much thread engagement (pulled up position) did you allow in the ones you made? How much thead engagement did the original Burke drawbar have?

Thanks, Benny


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Thanks*



Jim B. said:


> I will measure and post tomorrow.



Jim,

Thanks for taking the trouble.  Sorry to bother you so much. I want to see Charley get the little Burke machine tooled up and safely making chips without something coming loose and ruining things. Charley's  lathe is still at my house and I have a running mill so we probably make the parts here.

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 4, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Sorry to break in late on this discussion. I see we have gone from a broken vise to draw bars. Has the original problem been solved yet? If so I must have missed it could you please bring me up to date. Thanx.
> 
> "Billy G"



Not fixed but potentially solved. Gotta get out to Benny's to work on it. The draw bar was another issue that needs taken care of.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2012)

Drilled out the center of the vice screw and pressed it out, it's kinda loose and short on material to put it back together and pin it (my opinion) I think I'm gonna mill the U shaped area a little deeper to get rid of the stripped threads and make some thicker jaws to make up for the lost closing capacity. The jaws are a little rough anyhow. To fix the pressed end problem I may turn an extension that is press fit and thread it to mate to the threaded rod the loctite/pin it.


----------

